

LG's new e-book reader is solar-powered - mapleoin
http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2009/oct/12/kindle-lg-ebook-solar

======
gohnjanotis
Looks like a great idea for the beach!

This kind of low-power application is GREAT for solar panels. I'm sick of
people trying to put them on everything (like electric cars... do you know how
impractical it would be to put them on a Tesla based on their current
efficiency and cost?)

------
DanielStraight
Awesome. This makes a lot of sense. An e-book reader should always have lots
of surface area (since you don't want to read on a tiny screen) and requires
very little power. I'm almost surprised e-book readers weren't built this way
in the first place.

